# Lidl low GI rolls



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2020)

Has  anyone found info on carbs for the current low GI rolls from Lidl.

They are not the triangular ones from a long while back, and when I looked online I could not find the relevant info.  They are a bit fluffier than the previous ones and may not be low carb.


----------



## Sally W (Feb 14, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Has  anyone found info on carbs for the current low GI rolls from Lidl.
> 
> They are not the triangular ones from a long while back, and when I looked online I could not find the relevant info.  They are a bit fluffier than the previous ones and may not be low carb.


Ooh I got very excited for a split second then. Thought you were announcing the return of the Lidl protein rolls! #stillnotoverit

Here’s info:
https://www.fitbit.com/foods/Low+GI+Roll/741796142


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 14, 2020)

I don’t remember these being there before, so I am not sure whether these are the replacement.
I suspect they are a bit higher than the old triangular based prisms(ish) (opps pedant mode crept in)


----------



## Drummer (Feb 14, 2020)

Quite a lot higher in carbs I'm afraid.
I am intending to do some serious work on the bread I make at home, weighing and testing, now that I have some wheat gluten to work with - if that is of any interest.


----------



## Robin (Feb 15, 2020)

I’ve had them, (and the Low GI cob). I just bolused the same as for ordinary bread, say, Hovis Granary, which seemed to work, but the advantage of them was that I didn’t spike like I do with ordinary bread, so they lived up to their title for me.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 15, 2020)

Robin said:


> I’ve had them, (and the Low GI cob). I just bolused the same as for ordinary bread, say, Hovis Granary, which seemed to work, but the advantage of them was that I didn’t spike like I do with ordinary bread, so they lived up to their title for me.


Sounds good to me, and they are very yummy.
Half is enough for lunch.


----------



## Maz2 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have had them.  I don't know the carb content as they are from the,bakery counter.  I had one and started at 5.5.  After one hour my blood sugars went up by 2 to 7.5 and then after the two hours went back down to 5.3 or 4 I seem to remember.  I am not diabetic, was pre-diabetic but had a normal result last year and have to see what happens this year.


----------



## Drummer (Feb 17, 2020)

I have been trying to work out the carb count for one roll - but the information seems flawed - unless the size of the roll is 100gm, which might be the case.
The rolls would then be 45 gm of carb each


----------



## Sally W (Feb 19, 2020)

Robin said:


> I’ve had them, (and the Low GI cob). I just bolused the same as for ordinary bread, say, Hovis Granary, which seemed to work, but the advantage of them was that I didn’t spike like I do with ordinary bread, so they lived up to their title for me.


What about the low GI cob @Robin ? Did that spike you or was it lower?


----------



## Robin (Feb 19, 2020)

Sally W said:


> What about the low GI cob @Robin ? Did that spike you or was it lower?


The low GI cob was the same, no spike, it seems to be built of exactly the same materials as the rolls. Though because it’s so light, I probably eat less bread and more filling than with a normal bread sandwich, so that helps.


----------

